# Looking for mobile base plans for table saw



## coletrain (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a problem. A while back I saw ol Norm on New Yankee Workshop making a mobile base for a table saw I believe. I thought that I could use one in my small shop to help with my heavy old table saw. I have been looking for plans but cant find what im looking for. The base he made had casters that would flip down when you lifted up on one side of the saw. Then you would go to the other side and do the same thing. I would appreciate any help

Brett


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

Something like this? http://lumberjocks.com/projects/12527


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Brett,
If I remember that show right, he was building an assembly table that he used a rope to flip a board up that allowed the casters to rise. Then when he wanted them down, he just lifted the end of the table, and the casters were on hinges that let them fall into the down position. You might search his site for assembly table plans/show.
You can buy the bolt on wheels that you step on a lever to raise and lower. They work well on table saws.


----------



## coletrain (Jul 16, 2008)

Hot damn!! That is the idea I have been getting at. Thank yall very much for the help.

Brett


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Brett, here is a site that gives a free plan for a mobile work station, which is very similar to what you looking for.


----------



## DeputyMike (Oct 15, 2009)

Rich, can you post a link for the wheels that you can raise and lower???


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Woodcraft.com has their branded (WoodRiver) adjustable mobile base on sale for $44 with free ground shipping and it comes down to $34 if you use code 12249 ($10 off $20). Sale ends at end of business today though.

Capacity is listed as 400lb and mine hasn't strained so far under my JT37-190 (220lbs).

The main downside is the casters are smaller, so you have to clear cords and large piles of sawdust out of the way or plan on lifting up one side.


----------

